# Triple Bypass



## Bulldozer

Who thinks they're ready for the Triple on Saturday? I'm trying to taper my rides this week with some knee soreness. Thanks to the three-day weekend, I was able to get in about 9k feet of climbing in two rides. Who's ready?


----------



## bjoneill

This will be my first one. I wouldn't exactly say I'm going to be speedy, but pretty sure I can finish. That's all I'm looking for this time out. (It will be a good way to start my second 50years.) I've done Bergen to Echo Lake twice over the last 2 weekends, (one time was after riding Echo Lake to Mt. Evans summit). I think I'm ready.

How stocked are the Aid Stations? The Team Evergreen site is a little short on info.


----------



## Bulldozer

The aid stations are well stocked. No concerns there.


----------



## godot

I have a few advantages going into this year
1 - This will be my 5th Triple in 6 years (missed the rainy year with a blown out back)
2 - I've ridden a ton this year.
3 - This is the lightest I've been since I used to race
and last but not least
4 - The friend I'm riding with is older than me and is out of shape (for him)

I rode Estes Park via Glenhaven Saturday, and a Rist Canyon Loop on Sunday. Legs feel great.

The only real concern with the aid stations is that the first two tend to be crowded as the pack hasn't split up much.

Have a great ride.


----------



## MerlinAma

I'm driving up from Texas for my first Triple.

My final training push was a total of 220 miles over last Friday(76), Saturday(94) and Sunday(50).

Really looking forward to getting back in the mountains.


----------



## bjoneill

Thanks for the info. I'm actually thinking about bypassing the first one. It's only 16ish miles in. Georgetown is close enough that I think I can go straight there. Unlike most, I ride with a pack. I generally carry enough water and food for 4+hrs.


----------



## Bulldozer

I'm considering skipping aid #1 this year. Way too crowded on the descent into Idaho Springs.


----------



## MerlinAma

Bulldozer said:


> I'm considering skipping aid #1 this year. Way too crowded on the descent into Idaho Springs.


Unless you are really on the front of the ride, will it make any difference?

Seems like the people you are "with" would be stopping while lots of others will be getting back on the road, so it would somewhat even out.

What time will you start?


----------



## godot

There's a USFS Ranger station in Idaho Springs. It's on the left just before you cross the interstate. Great place to refill water bottles and use the bathroom.

There are quite a few gas stations along the route if you need a break and get caught between actual rest tops. Downieville, Keystone, Copper, Vail. Bring $20 just in case.


----------



## bjoneill

Bulldozer said:


> I'm considering skipping aid #1 this year. Way too crowded on the descent into Idaho Springs.



I hadn't given that much thought. But, now that you mention it that descent must be dangerously crowded. 

Maybe the experienced guys can give us newbs a few other tips. Good time to start. Times to avoid. Other bottlenecks. Where to save time and where to take your time.

Thanks


----------



## MerlinAma

godot said:


> There are quite a few gas stations along the route if you need a break and get caught between actual rest tops. Downieville, Keystone, Copper, Vail. Bring $20 just in case.


Thanks!

Apparently the veterans must use these alternative resources as the official "rest stops" are a zoo?

I'm definitely more concerned about the downhills than anything else. Not that I don't feel comfortable descending, just not with out-of-control riders.

Any other words of wisdom?


----------



## godot

If you want Squaw to be uncrowded, you either need to start really early or really late, and even then I'm not sure it would help much. Some people start really early and go up very slowly, others start late and just blast up the pass. No matter when you start you'll probably be descending with some people from each group.

We usually start at 6am and ride Squaw in 1:15 or so (if I'm remembering correctly). I wouldn't say the descent is dangerously crowded, but there are definitely quite a few people heading down.

I think this is pretty hard to avoid having a lot of people on the descent, there are 3500 people, and it's so early in the ride things haven't really spread out yet. Generally things don't thin out until after Georgetown.

Try to avoid passing people in the corners. Watch the people you're passing, some can hold a line, some can't (if all else fails, assume they can't). Just be patient and try to pass on a straight stretch of road.


----------



## godot

Other hints
Don't push it early - if you're huffing and puffing on Squaw you're in for a long day
Take some time to look around. The views are pretty sweet. My favorite is from near the top of Squaw down to Denver. Also nice view towards Winter Park (to the right) as you're going up.
Squaw Pass has a false summit, don't get discouraged when you go down for a bit and then have to climb again. When you hit the false summit, you're close.
Be careful when riding near the rest stops people randomly start and stop and rarely think about oncoming traffic.
Unless they've fixed the frontage road going into Georgetown, it's in rough shape, keep your eyes open. I wouldn't follow anyone to closely there.
There's a bathroom and water fountain after Georgetown as you're going thru the parking lot for the train.
Most of the time there's a headwind from Vail to Avon, it's a slight downhill, but the wind can stink when you're spent. Find a friendly paceline - there will be lots of them.
Thank as many volunteers as you can
There's not a lot of shade at the BBQ
The BBQ rocks, almost as much as a post-ride shower.
Electrolytes are your friend.
If you've never used Accelerade (what they use at the stops) on a ride before, be careful. It has protein in it and doesn't agree with some people.
One of the tents at the finish usually has a TV, if you need a Tour de France fix.

Have fun.


----------



## bjoneill

I was hoping to make up a lot of time on the descents. I've not trained as much as I should have for climbing, but I'm certainly a lot better than a couple of months ago. But I LOVE descending! Too bad they don't close the road and let us have it all. Although that still wouldn't keep some riders from drifting all the way across. The buddy I've been training with is pretty equal to me climbing, but descending he definitely is a "roadblock". I would descend slower if I wasn't so afraid of brake fade (LOL).


----------



## sevencycle

Watch out for kamakazi squirrels on TBP *"I was hoping to make up a lot of time on the descents" *


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

bjoneill said:


> I was hoping to make up a lot of time on the descents. I've not trained as much as I should have for climbing, but I'm certainly a lot better than a couple of months ago. But I LOVE descending! Too bad they don't close the road and let us have it all. Although that still wouldn't keep some riders from drifting all the way across. The buddy I've been training with is pretty equal to me climbing, but descending he definitely is a "roadblock". I would descend slower if I wasn't so afraid of brake fade (LOL).


Bring foul weather gear...it usually rains/hails/snows around the Vail Pass area. It can get really cold if you're not prepared. I've never been too scared descending Squaw. Just hold your line and watch out for squirrels. Loveland is a better descent anyway (IMO) and it'll be a lot less crowded there so you can let 'er rip.

//worst part of the ride is the ascent from Georgetown on I70 to Loveland...if you get past that you have it licked.


----------



## bjoneill

Looks like I have multi reasons to slow down on the descents; squirrels (the animals and the slow bikers) and it will give me more time to "recover" from the climbs. I just need to slow down and enjoy the scenery, I guess.

On my way into work this morning, on the bike, a deer jumped out of the brush, and stopped, literally, 10 ft in front of me just off the road. I was doing about 20mph. Car v. deer isn't pretty. Bike v. deer  He had his velvet antlers, already a 6 point. Big beautiful eyes locked on and followed me as I pedalled past. You just don't get to see that from a cage at 40+mph, music blaring, windows up, A/C blowing.


----------



## bjoneill

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Bring foul weather gear...it usually rains/hails/snows around the Vail Pass area. It can get really cold if you're not prepared. I've never been too scared descending Squaw. Just hold your line and watch out for squirrels. Loveland is a better descent anyway (IMO) and it'll be a lot less crowded there so you can let 'er rip.
> 
> //worst part of the ride is the ascent from Georgetown on I70 to Loveland...if you get past that you have it licked.


What makes the G-town to Loveland section so tough? Steep, or wind, or freeway, or ? It doesn't look as bad as the 3 passes.

I've got both rain jacket and pants, along with arm and leg warmers. I may need a bigger pack.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

bjoneill said:


> What makes the G-town to Loveland section so tough? Steep, or wind, or freeway, or ? It doesn't look as bad as the 3 passes.
> 
> I've got both rain jacket and pants, along with arm and leg warmers. I may need a bigger pack.


I don't know, but it's probably the interstate. It just isn't good scenery, it's hot, relatively steep and 18 wheelers are flying by at 65+ so it's mostly mental. Plus it's near the middle of the ride.


----------



## norton55

the worst climb of the triple is that b****y little push by lake dillon before breck. :cryin:


----------



## Birddog

*Entry available*

One of our party can't make it and his packet/entry is available in Summit Co (Silverthorne). He'd like to get what he paid ($120) jersey is a M Lg. PM me for details. I'll be on the road today and part of tomorrow.

The GTown stretch to Loveland is a grind and the wind is often in your face as you climb. It's actually about 30 miles from Idaho Springs to Loveland, and the steepest little stretch on the whole ride is right near the excursion train facility. It's short though. You can easily make it to GTown with three bottles and skip Squaw. With 2 bottles, I'd refill somewhere.

The descents are fast and a little technical to outsiders, esp into Idaho Springs. Stay to the right, don't make unpredictable moves, and pass on the left when safe. Keep your eye out for rocks. The road is closed going to Squaw, but there is uphill traffic on the descent to IS.

Have fun and pray for sun.

Birddog


----------



## sevencycle

*I am talking about the 2 legged pedaling type*



sevencycle said:


> Watch out for kamakazi squirrels on TBP *"I was hoping to make up a lot of time on the descents" *


*I am talking about the 2 legged pedaling type*


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

norton55 said:


> the worst climb of the triple is that b****y little push by lake dillon before breck. :cryin:


you talking about swan mountain? at least it's pretty.


----------



## bjoneill

The descents are fast and a little technical to outsiders, esp into Idaho Springs. Stay to the right, don't make unpredictable moves, and pass on the left when safe


Is there anyway you could make an announcement to all 3500 riders. I'm sure if EVERYONE followed this one little suggestion the descents would be safer, and more fun for all. But since we can't even get drivers to obey "left lane for passing only" what chance do we have. 

I'm getting stoked! Between the Triple on Sat and the Tour I can't stand being inside working all day. I just want to be riding.


----------



## Bulldozer

MerlinAma said:


> Unless you are really on the front of the ride, will it make any difference?
> 
> Seems like the people you are "with" would be stopping while lots of others will be getting back on the road, so it would somewhat even out.
> 
> What time will you start?


I start at 6am and I'm at the top of Squaw by 7:30. The only other person that I'm riding with is faster than me so there won't be much keeping me at the rest stop. The sooner you start the descent, the fewer people in front of you.


----------



## norton55

Bocephus Jones II said:


> you talking about swan mountain? at least it's pretty.




yes, maybe because i'm tired at that point but that little climb throws down.


----------



## MerlinAma

Bulldozer said:


> I start at 6am and I'm at the top of Squaw by 7:30. The only other person that I'm riding with is faster than me so there won't be much keeping me at the rest stop. The sooner you start the descent, the fewer people in front of you.


I'm understanding this better now. 

There is a limit as to how early you can start and many people are slow going up the first climb.

So if you climb at a good pace, you'll be at the top earlier than the bulk of riders. No pun intended.


----------



## godot

We're bringing a blue sun shelter (half tent looking thing) to the BBQ, if you see it stop by and say hello.


----------



## Bulldozer

godot said:


> We're bringing a blue sun shelter (half tent looking thing) to the BBQ, if you see it stop by and say hello.


Put it close to the beer trailer and we can become best friends.


----------



## Bulldozer

I have an XL jersey. Anyone want to swap me for a Large?


----------



## godot

Bulldozer said:


> Put it close to the beer trailer and we can become best friends.


That's exactly where it's going. See you there.
If you're somewhat well behaved we may even have a camp chair for you - with beer holder arm rest.


----------



## morryjg

First triple for me this year. Can't wait!!!! My buddy and I did a century last weekend. We started at Loveland Ski Area and went to Fairplay via Hoosier pass and back. The legs felt good so we are psyched for the TB. WOOHOO!!


----------



## hippie_rn

thanks for the tips yall. first tbp for the wife and i this year, and gettin very psyched. hopefully those storms that are forcasted hold off. on that note, im thinkin ill need all wet/cold gear with me, any tips on carrying all this gear???


----------



## morryjg

Weather doesn't look too questionable yet. I'm planning on carrying a wind/rain jacket and that's it for extra clothing. Stop at the top of each pass and put the jacket on so I don't get too cold on the way down. It worked last Saturday for the most part. I was a bit chilly going down Loveland first thing in the morning but not too bad.

Here's the forecast from NOAA for Frisco. It doesn't look too bad.

Friday Night: A 10 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms before 10pm. Partly cloudy, with a low around 39. North wind between 3 and 9 mph.

Saturday: A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms after 1pm. Partly cloudy, with a high near 77. South southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest.

Saturday Night: A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Partly cloudy, with a low around 41.

Sunday: A 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms, mainly after noon. Partly cloudy, with a high near 69.


----------



## bjoneill

I would also love to hear from more experienced riders on what gear, and carrying it. Although I plan on bringing a pack. I figure the extra couple of pounds allows me to carry more water and food. When TE says raingear is mandatory, I wonder if they mean full jacket and pants, or just a minimal jacket? The stories about TBP '06 weather are scary. Nothing in the forcast like that, but....

It looks like we have quite a contingent of virgins here. I know a couple that has done the ride 7 times and didn't get in. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

bjoneill said:


> I would also love to hear from more experienced riders on what gear, and carrying it. Although I plan on bringing a pack. I figure the extra couple of pounds allows me to carry more water and food. When TE says raingear is mandatory, I wonder if they mean full jacket and pants, or just a minimal jacket? The stories about TBP '06 weather are scary. Nothing in the forcast like that, but....
> 
> It looks like we have quite a contingent of virgins here. I know a couple that has done the ride 7 times and didn't get in.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Not riding this year, but a rainjacket or vest and maybe some armwarmers should be all you need unless you are particulary weather sensitive or the forecast is for bad weather. If you get weather it'll likely be on Loveland or Vail passes in the afternoon so the earlier/faster you ride the less chance you'll have of getting weather. I remember riding Vail pass in cold rain one year when the staff was handing out garbage bags for impromptu raingear at the top.


----------



## moneyman

This is my 7th time for this thing.

I got in the middle of the mess in '06 and had to quit in Idaho Springs. On the descent, I couldn't feel my hands on my hoods. By the time I got down, I was so cold and shaking so bad I just couldn't go on. Rain gear would have been nice there.

On the other hand, I have ridden it when it was hot and rain gear would have just been more stuff to drag over the mountain. There was another time when, on the bike path between copper and vail pass, it just poured in biblical proportions, but the temp was high enough that I slipped on my vest and just rode. I still got soaked, but it wasn't so cold and, by the time I got to Vail I was dried off.

I am taking arm warmers and a light jacket. If it rains, I'll suffer through it and get a little wet. I had thought about getting one of those trunk racks, as I've seen others do, but decided against it. I've had most success with the vest/arm warmer combo, but the sleeves on the jacket, combined with the arm warmers, should do the trick.

I am not a minimalist, but I can't bring everything. We all have to take some chances.


----------



## bjoneill

I think I remember you posting about Vail Pass ealier. Afternoon is going to be the problem. And the forcast, no matter where it comes from, is just a guess. I've checked it everyday this week and it changes constantly. Highs in the low 60's, 70's, who can guess?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

bjoneill said:


> I think I remember you posting about Vail Pass ealier. Afternoon is going to be the problem. And the forcast, no matter where it comes from, is just a guess. I've checked it everyday this week and it changes constantly. Highs in the low 60's, 70's, who can guess?


Yup...anything can happen on the top of Loveland or Vail despite the forecast.


----------



## godot

If the forecast looks decent (which it does this year) I generally skip the rain gear, just too much stuff to carry. A wind vest and arm warmers have always worked well for me.

No telling what the weather will do up there after noon.


----------



## bjoneill

I hate to sound like a weanie, but doesn't the TE website say rain gear is mandatory? How would they check? And would they really disqualify/ban someone for not having it?


----------



## BKRyan

bjoneill said:


> I hate to sound like a weanie, but doesn't the TE website say rain gear is mandatory? How would they check? And would they really disqualify/ban someone for not having it?


TE did not check last year when it was mandatory. I don't see anyway that they can check all those riders.


----------



## godot

what BKRyan said - too many people. It's hard enough for them to check for wristbands at the start and on Swan Mtn Rd.

They also say no headphones - there will be plenty of people riding with ipods.


----------



## Bulldozer

godot said:


> That's exactly where it's going. See you there.
> If you're somewhat well behaved we may even have a camp chair for you - with beer holder arm rest.


Would it be too early to say I luff you? 

I'll probably take you up on that offer. My slower friends and my family won't be there right away so having a place to hang sounds good.


----------



## nrspeed

I dont have the condition to do the whole 120 miles right now due to a recent accident. But I have the registration and dont want it to go to waste. I was wondering if it would be a good idea to start in Idaho Springs and cut out the first climb to Echo Lake. I would have to find a ride from Eagle back to Idaho but that seems like the longest/hardest portion to cut out and still get a great ride in. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bulldozer

nrspeed said:


> I dont have the condition to do the whole 120 miles right now due to a recent accident. But I have the registration and dont want it to go to waste. I was wondering if it would be a good idea to start in Idaho Springs and cut out the first climb to Echo Lake. I would have to find a ride from Eagle back to Idaho but that seems like the longest/hardest portion to cut out and still get a great ride in. Any thoughts?


That's not a bad idea. Although, I think the climb to Echo is the easiest part of the ride. Another option might be to start at the Loveland Ski area.


----------



## Woolbury

bjoneill said:


> I would also love to hear from more experienced riders on what gear, and carrying it. Although I plan on bringing a pack. I figure the extra couple of pounds allows me to carry more water and food. When TE says raingear is mandatory, I wonder if they mean full jacket and pants, or just a minimal jacket? The stories about TBP '06 weather are scary. Nothing in the forcast like that, but....
> 
> It looks like we have quite a contingent of virgins here. I know a couple that has done the ride 7 times and didn't get in.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


I've done a couple Triples(including wet'06) and a couple BTC tours and my gear is the same for most rides. First, I hate riding with a pack, and I just don't see why you'll need it. 2 bottles, aid stations, no need to carry any extra food or water. I always carry a couple of my own Gu's, but the Triple aid stations usually have those too.

Gear, I use a thin Sugoi wind jacket, not a Gtex rain thing. It'll keep you warm even when wet. I always bring legs, arms(again have thin Sugoi). I'd also bring skullcap and thin long finger gloves($15 Fox) if there's any threat, I'd rather have the protection. All this fits eaily in a medium seat bag, with a piece or 2 in my jersey pocket. Rain/hail on a pass will make a warm day very cold quickly, with this gear you'd ride through it with no problem. Forget the waterproof jacket /pants idea-too much climbing for that stuff to be useful. Your breathable gear will keep you warm enough even if wet. One last tip, actually put some of the stuff on for the descent even though nobody else is. You won't overheat and will be more comfortable. Have a great ride, and good luck with the weather!


----------



## bjoneill

Another option is to do the first 2 climbs and then catch a ride to Avon for the party, or arrange a ride from Keystone back to Evergreen. But, having never actually done the whole ride, the Echo Lake segment looks to be the easiest of the climbs, and before the heat of the day. Vail/Avon are forcast to be in the 80's.


----------



## bjoneill

Woolbury said:


> I've done a couple Triples(including wet'06) and a couple BTC tours and my gear is the same for most rides. First, I hate riding with a pack, and I just don't see why you'll need it. 2 bottles, aid stations, no need to carry any extra food or water. I always carry a couple of my own Gu's, but the Triple aid stations usually have those too.
> 
> Gear, I use a thin Sugoi wind jacket, not a Gtex rain thing. It'll keep you warm even when wet. I always bring legs, arms(again have thin Sugoi). I'd also bring skullcap and thin long finger gloves($15 Fox) if there's any threat, I'd rather have the protection. All this fits eaily in a medium seat bag, with a piece or 2 in my jersey pocket. Rain/hail on a pass will make a warm day very cold quickly, with this gear you'd ride through it with no problem. Forget the waterproof jacket /pants idea-too much climbing for that stuff to be useful. Your breathable gear will keep you warm enough even if wet. One last tip, actually put some of the stuff on for the descent even though nobody else is. You won't overheat and will be more comfortable. Have a great ride, and good luck with the weather!




I know most don't ride with a pack, but I'm used to it and just keep doing what I know. Maybe left over from being dehydrated once. I'd rather have water and not use it than need it and not have it. The couple of pounds isn't going to slow me down. And, if I need more "stuff" I have a place for it. And, here is my intellectual "rationalization" for always having a pack...It's been a few years now, but I was watching the TdF and they did a piece on LA's aerodynamics and how much money and wind tunnel time Nike spent refining it. They said that a pack actually improves aerodynamics as much as an aero helmet. The pack smooths the air flow from the head over the back. So I'm faster with the pack than without it (That's my story and I'm sticking to it).

I really like your idea of the light jacket. That's actually what I was planning rather than waterproof rain gear. My "breathable" rain jacket can get rather sweaty when I'm really getting after it, even on a descent. And when it comes off I'm wet and cold, ironically.


----------



## hippie_rn

well, the forcast is clearing up nicely as far as i can tell... that was w/o doubt my biggest concern for my first ride. 

so where you guys at as far as times? my first time goal is to be under 8 hours, with a 15mph ave. for pacing, im thinkin nice and easy up until the loveland climb or summit, assess my condition then push a bit from there. sound like a reasonable gameplan?


----------



## bjoneill

Bulldozer said:


> I have an XL jersey. Anyone want to swap me for a Large?



Bulldozer,

If you haven't had a taker yet, I'll trade with you. I've got your L.
How do you want to make the trade? I'm planning on being at Bergen by 5:30 if you wanted it prior to the ride. My wife is dropping us off. Or she's meeting me in Avon at the party if you wanted to trade afterwards. Let me know.

Brad


----------



## bjoneill

hippie_rn said:


> well, the forcast is clearing up nicely as far as i can tell... that was w/o doubt my biggest concern for my first ride.
> 
> so where you guys at as far as times? my first time goal is to be under 8 hours, with a 15mph ave. for pacing, im thinkin nice and easy up until the loveland climb or summit, assess my condition then push a bit from there. sound like a reasonable gameplan?


Hell, I am hoping for sub 10hrs with stops. 9hrs of riding. I just talked to my partner and he won't commit, but I think he's planning on all the stops, plus he's really slow descending. I don't know how long I'll be hanging back with him. If I can find a pace line, and I don't pop, I might be up for a faster ride.


----------



## morryjg

I would vote with everyone else. Start with everyone then grab the SAG wagon in when the legs have given up and keep the beers cold for the rest of the RBR crowd.  That way if the legs are feeling particularly good you won't short change yourself.


----------



## hippie_rn

you guys hearing anything about rerouting the ride, due to concerns with the dam road closure?

i find it hard to believe county officials can keep swan closed, being its the only east west in the county besides the i.

with the bike path still open on the dam road, i could see teamevergreen rerouting there and avoiding swan completely. theres nothing mentioned on the te site, or the summit daily.


----------



## 67fb

hippie_rn said:


> you guys hearing anything about rerouting the ride, due to concerns with the dam road closure?
> 
> i find it hard to believe county officials can keep swan closed, being its the only east west in the county besides the i.
> 
> with the bike path still open on the dam road, i could see teamevergreen rerouting there and avoiding swan completely. theres nothing mentioned on the te site, or the summit daily.


Wow, I had not seen any of that on the local news, living south of Denver. 

So Swan mountain road is the only west bound route out of the Keystone area?

There is no way TE would be allowed to do the partial closure of that road. 

Looks like News9 has an article

http://www.9news.com/news/local/article.aspx?storyid=95533&catid=346http://www.9news.com/news/local/article.aspx?storyid=95533&catid=346

The TBP will be allowed to cross the dam.


----------



## Bulldozer

Yep - I read that they are opening the dam road for bicyclists. However, there will be extra cost involved because they have to call in two different law enforcement agencies, one for each end of the dam.


----------



## Bulldozer

bjoneill said:


> Bulldozer,
> 
> If you haven't had a taker yet, I'll trade with you. I've got your L.
> How do you want to make the trade? I'm planning on being at Bergen by 5:30 if you wanted it prior to the ride. My wife is dropping us off. Or she's meeting me in Avon at the party if you wanted to trade afterwards. Let me know.
> 
> Brad


PM sent


----------



## morryjg

Weather guess at Frisco (seemed like a good midway point to watch) got better according to NOAA. No mention of rain in today's guess.


Tonight: Partly cloudy, with a low around 42. North wind between 3 and 11 mph.

Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 78. South southwest wind 5 to 13 mph becoming northwest.

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 41. Northwest wind at 11 mph becoming south southwest.


----------



## godot

what does this mean for the aid at summit county high school? seems like it will have to be relocated or forgotten


----------



## Bulldozer

godot said:


> what does this mean for the aid at summit county high school? seems like it will have to be relocated or forgotten


Good question. It seems like there might have to be some backtracking to the HS or nothing at all.


----------



## 67fb

Bulldozer said:


> Good question. It seems like there might have to be some backtracking to the HS or nothing at all.



I thought the HS was just before the bike path that takes you up to Copper Mt and Vail Pass. 

Might be a really screwed up section of Hwy 9 over to Main St in Frisco. Lots of stop lights and traffic. 

There are some side roads between 9 and Main, but have never been in that part of Frisco.


----------



## godot

the high school is quite a ways back. it's where swan mtn road drops into the road that takes one to breck, (hiway 9?).

you normally pick up the bike path right by the high school, and use that to ride north and towards the interstate.

my guess is that the route will go over the dam, left onto hiway 9, right on main st frisco, then the bike path. too bad, i really like swan mtn rd, it's usually where i start turning the screws to hurt my friends.

there is a really good pizza place just off main st in frisco and the butterhorn cafe is pretty good too.

not a big deal with the aid station - there are a ton of places to stop in frisco, and there's a conoco at copper mountain.


----------



## godot

Man, do I feel for the organizers. What a pain to have to deal with this re-route at the last second, plus it sounds like there's extra cost involved because they're now having to involve 2 police departments that weren't previously needed.


----------



## Bulldozer

godot said:


> my guess is that the route will go over the dam, left onto hiway 9, right on main st frisco, then the bike path. too bad, i really like swan mtn rd, it's usually where i start turning the screws to hurt my friends.


That's what I did last year to my friends that decided to ride up from Denver instead of driving. They were fried after Loveland and I left them in the dust up Swan.


----------



## 67fb

godot said:


> the high school is quite a ways back. it's where swan mtn road drops into the road that takes one to breck, (hiway 9?).


thanks, and agree. I will not back track from Main St to the HS just for some water. Beer maybe, water nah.


----------



## bjoneill

There still isn't anything posted on TE website. Has anyone seen anything official about route changes? And, what about skipping Summit HS, especially if it's a backtrack? Loveland to Vail is 35 miles, give or take, isn't it?


----------



## morryjg

I would suspect that if anything on the route was going to change it would already be on the web site and emails would've been blasted to everyone. I'm guessing it's going to be the same route but more emphasis on riding single file and such through the Swan Mtn section.


----------



## morryjg

Speaking of getting an email...............

TRIPLE BYPASS IMPORTANT NOTICE! PLEASE READ!

Due to circumstances beyond our control, the Triple Bypass route will have a major route change in Summit County. Please be aware of and follow all signage and course marshal instruction. (News1 News2 News3)

The Triple Bypass route will NOT travel over Swan Mountain Road. Riders will remain on US 6 to the Dillon Dam Rd. The route WILL cross the dam, then follow the Rec. Path to the Frisco Bay Marina, site of Aid Station #4.

Leaving Aid Station #4, the route will access the Rec path where our normal route will resume. Please watch carefully for signage, flaggers and law enforcement.

Thank you for your cooperation. Ride Safe!


----------



## godot

*Dillon Dam and music videos*

Did anyone read the article associated with the 1st link in the Team Evergreen email?
http://tinyurl.com/67jmj9

This awesome! Two guys are filming a music video in January on the dam, cops think it's strange, guys are cooperative show them the footage and consent to having their car searched. The FBI gets involved, clear the guys and identifies no threat.

The obvious answer - 6 months later, install a fence and close the road.


----------



## Bulldozer

Brad - sorry we didn't hook up. We were already on our way back when I got your call.

The weather yesterday was just about perfect - the headwind from Copper to Avon I could have done without. We started at 6am, I rode with my friends for a few minutes and then took off. I ended up riding with another friend from Vail into Avon so we each had someone to draft for those last few miles. I finished at 2:15 and then waited for my original friends to arrive. Great day!


----------



## godot

We started at 6:20 and finished around 2:20 - 7:15 on the bike

Great day - Pushed into a headwind from Frisco to Avon, not fun. We would have been a bit faster, but one of my two friends took a serious detour to Bonkville on the bikepath up to Copper. He had to stop at the Conoco and get some water and rest, so we waited about 20 minutes on top of Vail pass for him to show. To his credit he recovered fully and took some monster pulls going to Avon, he then promptly fell asleep on the grass at the finish.

Personally, I felt like complete crap up Squaw, and most of the way to Georgetown (to the point that I was seriously considering calling no-joy somewhere near Downieville) I recovered, and felt great the rest of the way.

As always, well organized and fun. I felt bad for the cops at the dam entrance, as a bunch of the riders we were pacelining with asked if they had to remove their shoes before continuing - I'm sure that wasn't the first or last they heard that.

This was my last Triple - time for something new.


----------



## Birddog

You guys are fast. I started at 6:30 and finished at 2:55, probably about 7:40 of saddle time (I don't use a computer). I never really felt great and many times felt pretty sluggish, but this was my best time in 8 finishes. Like Godot, I'll be taking a leave for awhile on this event. It just doesn't have the cachet anymore and the logistics are such a PIA. I thought the people that were doing personal SAGS and lining the route were great with their cheering and cowbells, better than any year I can remember. The same for the people at the finish.

Good to meet you Godot. 

PS, Anyone remember more people changing tires on descents in prior years? It's really disconcerting to be flying down the road at 40 mph and seeing people changing tires on dry roads.

Birddog


----------



## godot

Great to meet you too, Birddog. What a fun day. My friend was one of the guys fixing a flat. He got a front flat on the descent of Loveland, going 45 or so. Luckily it was on a straight stretch and he kept it upright. Although he did say his HR went up a bit.


----------



## Bulldozer

I felt like crap on the bike path between Frisco and Copper. I recovered a little riding through Copper but felt like crap going up Vail. At some point during that climb, I took a picture and felt great for the rest of the ride.

One of the guys I started with had four flats before calling it a day. He's slow to begin with and the flats put him too far behind. I probably won't do the ride again next year. I also need something new.


----------



## morryjg

I had a great ride! We started at 6:10 and finished about 3:20 or so. According to my computer we had 7:53 ride time. I could not have asked for better weather on my first triple. And the wind between Vail & Avon was actually pretty cool in hind sight. My buddy and I hooked into a pace group on the east side of Vail and stayed with it all the way through Avon. I don't think our speed dropped below 20 except for when we absolutely had too. I had a huge ride high going when we blasted into Avon. :thumbsup: If any of you saw a dude with a blue & green mohawk zip tied onto his helmet that was me. Good times!!


----------



## bjoneill

Patrick,

Well I'm certainly not in your league. We left a little after 6am, but my chain broke at 8mi. Great way to start. I had problems with shifting from there on in. 3 diff techs looked at it along the way, ea. with their own idea of the problem. Bent der. cage, bent wheels, bent der. hanger. I finished at a little after 5. Then had to find my wife. Sorry we didn't hook up also. I work in Parker, til 7pm tonight and tomorrow. Then til 4 on Wed and Thurs. Off on Fri's. Let me know what kind of time works for you to exchange jerseys. I didn't bring it with me today, but if you wanted to come by the office I could have my wife drop it off this afternoon, or we can plan a time later in the week.

Glad to hear you did so well. I'll look forward to meeting you in person. 

Brad


----------



## Bulldozer

godot said:


> We started at 6:20 and finished around 2:20 - 7:15 on the bike
> 
> Great day - Pushed into a headwind from Frisco to Avon, not fun. We would have been a bit faster, but one of my two friends took a serious detour to Bonkville on the bikepath up to Copper. He had to stop at the Conoco and get some water and rest, so we waited about 20 minutes on top of Vail pass for him to show. To his credit he recovered fully and took some monster pulls going to Avon, he then promptly fell asleep on the grass at the finish.
> 
> Personally, I felt like complete crap up Squaw, and most of the way to Georgetown (to the point that I was seriously considering calling no-joy somewhere near Downieville) I recovered, and felt great the rest of the way.
> 
> As always, well organized and fun. I felt bad for the cops at the dam entrance, as a bunch of the riders we were pacelining with asked if they had to remove their shoes before continuing - I'm sure that wasn't the first or last they heard that.
> 
> This was my last Triple - time for something new.


What jersey were you wearing? We finished really close to each other.


----------



## bjoneill

My first wasn't what I had hoped for, but the weather was gorgeous, and I finished, so it was a very good experience. My chain snapped a link at 8 miles into the ride. My buddy went on ahead at my urging. I decided to walk until a Sag arrived. Before one did a very nice older rider, probably 70 years old, stopped to help (many, many others had asked if they could help, but without proper equipment. Great to feel the support though), He had a repair link and chain tool. He left it all with me telling me to repay it to someone else. What a great attitude. Time was pretty much standing still for me. I have no idea how long I walked and spent repairing. At the end I had 9:20 riding (and pushing) time, but a total of 11 hrs. My goal of 9hrs riding certainly was within reach. 

I was riding mostly alone from Vail summit into Avon. I guess I was so elated I didn't feel the headwind, or it was gone that late in the afternoon. But all in all I have to be satisfied with the whole day. The worst part of my body was my shoulders from the pack. Maybe I'll drop it from now on. I never did need all the water I hauled for 120 miles. Now I know.


----------



## godot

Bulldozer said:


> What jersey were you wearing? We finished really close to each other.


I was wearing a rather bland white/grey jersey, blue helmet I ride a bronze/black, orange and yellow Orbea. I'm 6'4" which helps me stick out, especially among cyclists, not so much amongst the volleyball crowd.

What were you wearing, we had to have crossed paths at some point.


----------



## morryjg

bjoneill said:


> My first wasn't what I had hoped for, but the weather was gorgeous, and I finished, so it was a very good experience.


Good job persevering through mechanicals and such to finish! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldozer

godot said:


> I was wearing a rather bland white/grey jersey, blue helmet I ride a bronze/black, orange and yellow Orbea. I'm 6'4" which helps me stick out, especially among cyclists, not so much amongst the volleyball crowd.
> 
> What were you wearing, we had to have crossed paths at some point.


TE Racing kit. Black Kuota


----------



## MerlinAma

Bulldozer said:


> TE Racing kit......


Since I joined Team Evergreen with my entry, I considered getting a jersey at the finish. They looked good!

I must have been delirious as the price I thought I saw was $135.

Please tell me either:

a) that's not right or

b) the TE jersey has magical powers (and a supply of EPO?)

The online store is currenly down for maintenance so I couldn't verify anything today.


----------



## Bulldozer

MerlinAma said:


> Since I joined Team Evergreen with my entry, I considered getting a jersey at the finish. They looked good!
> 
> I must have been delirious as the price I thought I saw was $135.
> 
> Please tell me either:
> 
> a) that's not right or
> 
> b) the TE jersey has magical powers (and a supply of EPO?)
> 
> The online store is currenly down for maintenance so I couldn't verify anything today.


TE is a club that has a racing team - TE Racing. The two are separate in many ways. To get the TE Racing jersey, you need to join the race team which is $135.


----------



## godot

Bulldozer said:


> TE Racing kit. Black Kuota


Can't say that I remember seeing you - I did see one Kuota on top of Vail, but can't remember the kit. Usually by that point of the ride, I'm not paying attention to much of anything other than getting it over with. I started dreaming of a nice long shower halfway up the bike path to Copper, by the time I got to the top of Vail all I could think of was grabbing a beer at the finish.

Glad you had a good ride. If we've got a group that's interested in not doing the Triple anymore, maybe we could try an RBR Copper Triangle ride sometime in June. It's an easy loop to do unsupported. I'd help organize if there is interest.


----------



## 67fb

I had a good day. Ride time 8:07, elapsed time 8:53. Made it into Avon around 2:30. 

Had to have been caught and passed by some of you. 

Not sure if I would do it again by myself. As others have stated logistics are a pia.


----------



## spinmash

Had a great time - you really couldn't beat the weather. First time doing it and was really impressed with the level of support and the BBQ at the finish. As mentioned, it was pretty cool to have "spectators" cheering you on throughout. 

The stretch of I70 going up to the Loveland exit was pretty scary. There were sizable groups of people riding 2/3 abreast, making passing a scary proposition. Those rumble strips are deep and rattling, and so is an 18 wheeler a few feet off of your left elbow. The climb up Loveland is spectacular after you get onto US 6. Also surprised at how scenic Vail pass is considering the proximity to I70.

Headwinds from Frisco to Avon were less than welcome, but teaming up helped a lot. Right at the end a group of 8 or 10 riders in a pace line swallowed us up. Fun stuff.

6:58 ride time, 17.2 average with about 40 minutes of breaks between Georgetown Aid and Frisco. Skipped Squaw (too crowded), Loveland (mistakenly thought there was an aid at Keystone), and Vail Pass (just wanted to be done).


----------



## kmac76

*Congrats ! & looking for photos...*

first of all, congrats to all who rode the triple...it looks like an amazing event. being that i'm living on the flattest section of NJ east-coast, the climbing numbers that you put up is mind, as well as leg numbing. 
i am also looking fro help from a shutterbug that may have been poised at the end of the ride. my brother-in-law rode his first triple this year and murphy's law decided that there was no pix of him at the finish line...he finished in about 7:30 and was number 988, he's a clydesdale riding a pinerello fp5 (black) with a white helmet and wheat ridge cyclery jersey/pants...if anyone has a pix or clip of him on the course, please let me know...my mother and father in law made the trip out to support him and they would love to find a good pix...i know it is a shot in the dark, but if anyone can help, please pm or let me know.

thanks...and congrats on an amazing event.

KM


----------



## Bulldozer

kmac76 said:


> first of all, congrats to all who rode the triple...it looks like an amazing event. being that i'm living on the flattest section of NJ east-coast, the climbing numbers that you put up is mind, as well as leg numbing.
> i am also looking fro help from a shutterbug that may have been poised at the end of the ride. my brother-in-law rode his first triple this year and murphy's law decided that there was no pix of him at the finish line...he finished in about 7:30 and was number 988, he's a clydesdale riding a pinerello fp5 (black) with a white helmet and wheat ridge cyclery jersey/pants...if anyone has a pix or clip of him on the course, please let me know...my mother and father in law made the trip out to support him and they would love to find a good pix...i know it is a shot in the dark, but if anyone can help, please pm or let me know.
> 
> thanks...and congrats on an amazing event.
> 
> KM


I'm pretty sure I rode with him. We were in a paceline together coming out of Keystone. Since I was in a paceline, my camera stayed in the pocket. Tell him thanks for the draft.


----------



## BKRyan

kmac76 said:


> first of all, congrats to all who rode the triple...it looks like an amazing event. being that i'm living on the flattest section of NJ east-coast, the climbing numbers that you put up is mind, as well as leg numbing.
> i am also looking fro help from a shutterbug that may have been poised at the end of the ride. my brother-in-law rode his first triple this year and murphy's law decided that there was no pix of him at the finish line...he finished in about 7:30 and was number 988, he's a clydesdale riding a pinerello fp5 (black) with a white helmet and wheat ridge cyclery jersey/pants...if anyone has a pix or clip of him on the course, please let me know...my mother and father in law made the trip out to support him and they would love to find a good pix...i know it is a shot in the dark, but if anyone can help, please pm or let me know.
> 
> thanks...and congrats on an amazing event.
> 
> KM


I did not ride the Triple this year, but in years past they have had event photographers stationed on the ride up to the top of Loveland Pass. I cannot remember how long it took the photographer to get the photos ready last year, but it seemed like a week or two till the pictures were ready. Last year they posted the pictures by number so you would be able to look it up.

Ryan


----------



## godot

photos are up. only pix are near the top of loveland
http://www.tour-photos.com/tbp/default2008.htm


----------



## MerlinAma

godot said:


> .....photos are up.........


I was lookin' goooood!


----------



## kmac76

i spent a while on the websit and checked EVERY photo (even the unidentified section by helmet color) and nothing...his name pops up in that search, but no pix...mother-in-law has been in touch with the site/photo help (ron, i think) and they are checking...


bulldozer....by name alone, i would never expect you to be pacelining behind anything....or was # 988 just a bigger bulldozer ? i will forward your thx onto him. what kind of bike were you riding (or #) maybe he remembers the pull out of keystone....


----------



## Bulldozer

black Kuota wearing a Team Evergreen Racing kit. You BIL has me by about 60lbs.


----------

